# Sweet Non Aromatic?



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking for a somewhat sweet non aromatic, if there is such a thing. Any advice?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I just bought five more tins of Gettysburg from Old Virginia Tobacco Co. A lovely coffee aroma in a non-sweet smoking blend. Quite nice in a cob.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I just bought five more tins of Gettysburg from Old Virginia Tobacco Co. A lovely coffee aroma in a non-sweet smoking blend. Quite nice in a cob.


I think you might have that backwards. Non-sweet? I think he is looking for a non aro with a bit of sweet.

Time for the OP to dive into VA flake baccy!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Virginias tend to be sweet (baccy that is, not girls named thusly). However, VAs also tend to burn hot. A generalization would be; sweet=hot. Again, appy to baccy, not to the fairer sex.

MacBaren VA No.1 is a damn sweet blend, but will take your tongue off if you're not careful.

A solution to the bitiness (again, apply to baccy and not, well you know) is to either "blend" it with a milder leaf (burley/perique); or stove it (heat/cook). Stoved VAs are also sweet and are milder. Another variation is curing (flue/steam) that also mellows a baccy while leaving it sweet. SG Best Brown Flake is an example.

Some VAs have a light topping that enhances the sweetness without overwhelming it. PS Luxury Twist Flake is such a puppy.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Davetopay said:


> I think you might have that backwards.


Yeah. I went ass over teakettle there for minute. Completely out of control senior moment. Forget that post. I was probably thinking about the USA winning another gold medal in hockey - can't stay focused at all. :dizzy:

Let me pull myself together and revise that to McClelland's Navy Cavendish.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

However, I have never tried Gettysburg so now I will be ordering some.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rascal said:


> However, I have never tried Gettysburg so now I will be ordering some.


It's the only stuff my wife ASKS me to smoke.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Terrier said:


> Looking for a somewhat sweet non aromatic, if there is such a thing. Any advice?


A mild aromatic you might like is Snug Harbor by C&D. I'm not an aromatic fan but I tried it, and if you need something with a room note that won't send people running but is still a flavorful tobacco (it has latakia in it, btw) this might be what you need.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> It's the only stuff my wife ASKS me to smoke.


I've got to try Gettysburg so have your tried any of their other blends? I was thinking of ordering a couple of tins if I have to pay for shipping anyway.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> It's the only stuff my wife ASKS me to smoke.


My wife asks me to smoke several things but her favorite (for right now) is butternut burley and I don't mind it either.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

indigosmoke said:


> I've got to try Gettysburg so have your tried any of their other blends? I was thinking of ordering a couple of tins if I have to pay for shipping anyway.


This is wandering OT; I went to the Old Virginia shop at Potomac Mills (Woodbridge, VA) to learn these guys were not hardly in the pipe biz. Regardless, they had a little of this and that some tins of whatever including their Gettysburg (coffee) and Manassas (Grand Marnier) aromatics. I don't favor many aromatics but these two items knocked me out. If you buy and find it's disgusting I'll trade you off for a couple of tins.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> This is wandering OT; I went to the Old Virginia shop at Potomac Mills (Woodbridge, VA) to learn these guys were not hardly in the pipe biz. Regardless, they had a little of this and that some tins of whatever including their Gettysburg (coffee) and Manassas (Grand Marnier) aromatics. I don't favor many aromatics but these two items knocked me out. If you buy and find it's disgusting I'll trade you off for a couple of tins.


Thanks for the info and the offer Mr. Moo. Terrier, sorry for taking the thread OT.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

McClellands Bulk 5100 Red Cake. Nice sweet straight VA with a cut like an aromatic. No flakes to worry about, no excessive pipe moisture... just a nice sweet tasting virginia.

As RJPuffs mentioned, the sweetest non-aro I've ever smoked was Mac Baren's Virginia #1 but it requires a slower puffing cadence... in other words, more effort than it's worth. It's a fine tasting blend but if a blend is going to control how I smoke, it's putting me in an unrelaxed state of mind, the very antithesis of the pleasures of the pipe.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Hearth and Home's Anniversary Kake is a deliciously sweet smoke. Sam Gawith 1792 Flake I also consider sweet, as well as Rattray's Hal O' The Wynd and both are yummy to the core.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I was probably thinking about the USA winning another gold medal in hockey


opcorn:

We'll see about that. 
The men just woke up a couple days ago, then sent Germany and Russia back home to cry in their beer. 
The women play for gold tonight and it's bound to be a real barn burner!
We're just getting rolling and it's starting to get fun!

GO CANADA GO!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Anniversary Kake is very sweet. I also got some McClelland #900 in the NPS trade from David M and that was very good and sweet.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

McClellands 5100


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

Isnt straight black cavendish Non aromatic? Isnt it supposed to be pretty sweet?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ComicalFerret said:


> Isnt straight black cavendish Non aromatic? Isnt it supposed to be pretty sweet?


It's usually doped up with SOMETHING. Vanilla, caramel, booze, antifreeze.....

But there are good high quality cavendish tobaccos to be had. If you like that style look into a VA/cav blend.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

Well the reason i was asking is, the "Tobacconist" If you can call it that, only carries drugstore blends. I saw Smokers pride black cav, and thought about it.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ComicalFerret said:


> Well the reason i was asking is, the "Tobacconist" If you can call it that, only carries drugstore blends. I saw Smokers pride black cav, and thought about it.


I am guessing it is a HUGE ziplock looking bag? Unless you can get a small sample to try first, I'd probably avoid it. It is flavored and a bit goopy. But DOES garner some good reviews....Smoker's Pride - Smoker's Pride Black Cavendish pipe tobacco reviews

If you are looking for actual tobacco flavors, I think you should look elsewhere as that stuff is covered in PG.

Take a browse around Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes & Pipe Tobacco at Smoking Pipes .com Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Smoking Accessories at PipesandCigars.com and TobaccoReviews.com - The largest collection of pipe tobacco reviews on the internet

...please note, all of the above is strictly opinion. My opinion at that. Take it for what you will. Your results may differ.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I did see the reviews on tobaccoreviews.com and i might pick up a bit to try.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

heh, I just googled your town and tobacconist......I came up with 2 places.
Smoker Hub and Admiral Discount Tobacco. Might be time to take a drive as the first sounds like a head shop and the second sounds like a cig outlet.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

Davetopay said:


> Might be time to take a drive as the first sounds like a head shop and the second sounds like a cig outlet.


That is exactly what they are.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

ComicalFerret said:


> I did see the reviews on tobaccoreviews.com and i might pick up a bit to try.


I can recall seeing this in drugstores and it only came in a 12oz bag......but I could be wrong.:loco:


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the potential choices. I'll have to go to my local tobacconist (50 miles away) and try some of the suggested ones.


----------

